# kohler 15hp lawn tractor backfire problems



## Rockie (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your help on my starting problems with this machine. I have a sticking starter which I have learned to overcome.

Now it's running, it occasionally backfires and when I reduce the throttle to turn it off it tries to keep running. A few times it has kept running. Is the mixture too rich? It is running a little racey .
Thanks in advance


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it could be a tad too rich, really nothing to worry much about. you can when its warmed up and running turn the high speed screw inwards a tad till it does right. that and the idle mixture screw a little in, of course the hot summer air or cold has affects on em too.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I dont think of back fire as a bad thing realy. while ime riding on my old skool Triumph motorcycle every once in a while it lets out a mega backfire, BAM it defonaly turns heads. and turning heads is what its all about think about it a back fire is like a good paint job. It turns heads.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Rockie said:


> Thanks for all your help on my starting problems with this machine. I have a sticking starter which I have learned to overcome.
> 
> Now it's running, it occasionally backfires and when I reduce the throttle to turn it off it tries to keep running. A few times it has kept running. Is the mixture too rich? It is running a little racey .
> Thanks in advance


usually if you are getting a pop out of an engine when you let off it is caused by an air leak in the intake , or a valve might be out of specs , or if the muffler is shot . i would say its sucking air somewhere it might be arround the throttle shaft ,
It is running a little racey thats an air leak for sure 

on your" limie" iron head you better make sure its not sucking air or it will toast a piston , that is a lean condition in the combustion chamber something you dont want ,


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 18, 2005)

be carful u blow the valve


----------

